# Where's the feesh?



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Has been awful quiet on here...... Has anyone had any luck on any inland lakes, anywhere? I have tried 5 different places and fishing has been slooooooow to say the least. 

Anyone seen any shad from the docks on Erie? 

I'm starting to think I should pray for some north winds and cold-cold temps. Something has to change...


----------



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

Attica, havent seen any shad near edgewater or E.55th. this week. There was either minows or shad at the warm water outlet at Avon Sun. I just couldnt get close enough to see what they were. The gulls were slaughtering them though! If you see or hear of any shad sightings could you or anyone else post them. Thanks
Tom


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

imma go hit my smallmouth honey hole tomorrow and see if they are still feeding. i'll let u guys know how i do.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Water temps are still too warm to get the shad schooled up and moving. I think once the water gets down to the 30's is when that'll move them in.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive been doing really good with stocked trout in Fostoria , but other fish species seem to be taking a break.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Me too, caught 10 more last Sunday. Had to get some red worms though, the baitstore was closed. All C&R.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

hit the sandookie for an hour and a half this afternoon. tried the old standby mepps spinner with no takers. tied on a 3" zoom tube and caught 2 rockies and lost a nice smallie for the river.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

im sick and tired of wasting time and gas driving to and fishing anywhere from port Clinton to the Detroit river to Findlay just to get skunked over and over again. i know its not just me because i fish with 2 other knowledgeable veteran old guys and they get skunked too. where ever i go, there's fishermen there that have been fishing all day and have nothing or 1 small fish to show for their efforts so i know its just not me. i came to the conclusion that in order to get some good fishing around here, im gonna have to drop $25,000 on a 22 ft boat to fish in lake erie. whatever happened to good fishing from shore? i know some people say that fishing without catching anything is still a good day because you get to experience nature and yadi yadi yadi and i was for it at first but now im like screw nature, lol. if i wanted to enjoy nature, i can set up a lawn chair in my backyard and stare at the sky. i want to catch fish and lots of them so they can make it into my fryer.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

texasfisherman said:


> im sick and tired of wasting time and gas driving to and fishing anywhere from port Clinton to the Detroit river to Findlay just to get skunked over and over again. i know its not just me because i fish with 2 other knowledgeable veteran old guys and they get skunked too. where ever i go, there's fishermen there that have been fishing all day and have nothing or 1 small fish to show for their efforts so i know its just not me. i came to the conclusion that in order to get some good fishing around here, im gonna have to drop $25,000 on a 22 ft boat to fish in lake erie. whatever happened to good fishing from shore? i know some people say that fishing without catching anything is still a good day because you get to experience nature and yadi yadi yadi and i was for it at first but now im like screw nature, lol. if i wanted to enjoy nature, i can set up a lawn chair in my backyard and stare at the sky. i want to catch fish and lots of them so they can make it into my fryer.



Here ya go 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...fishingtroutfalltrout/tabid/6135/Default.aspx


If you like trout there are plenty of them still in these lakes and surprisingly easy to catch. I use an inline spinner , casting paralel to the bank about 5 to 6 feet out , this works best on cloudy days since they move out deeper in full sun. Spinners cause them to bite out of instinct so it dont matter if they are hungry or not.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...fishingtroutfalltrout/tabid/6135/Default.aspx
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

texasfisherman said:


> i know some people say that fishing without catching anything is still a good day because you get to experience nature and yadi yadi yadi and i was for it at first but now im like screw nature, lol. if i wanted to enjoy nature, i can set up a lawn chair in my backyard and stare at the sky. i want to catch fish and lots of them so they can make it into my fryer.



Theres your problem


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Theres your problem


Please don't start in on this thread..... I just wanted to know if anyone was having luck anywhere. Not really interested in personal oppinions, there are other forums for that sort of thing. Thanks!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont mind fishing without catching sometimes , just because a bad day on the water is better than a good day at work  but I do get frustrated at times , sick of not catching anything. Thats one of the reasons I also am into the metal detecting hobby. When the fish aint biting I can go dirt fishin. Ive done pretty well with it this year , over $40 in change , one centennial token , two old silver coins , and 3 silver rings. It shares enough of the same charicteristics as fishing to fill in the gaps and satisfy my fishing urge. Weather has a large impact on fish around here and a lot of days it just wont cooperate but I can grab the detector and search old fields, buildings, and parks in any weather..even rain ( well, except in winter when the ground is frozen ) .


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

that seems like something that could be fun. wish it was like back in texas where you dont even use fishing poles at all to fish. you get an 8' casting net and throw it out and bring in around 26 fish but i guess that would be a major felony or something out here, lol.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that sounds like "catching" and nothing like "fishing" and what happened to the good shore fishing is people like you who keep everything they catch


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I used to fish with a net when I lived in Florida , but that was in the ocean and not quite the same in fresh water.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Heres some of the trout Ive been catching. Applewood smoked.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im just thinking freshwater..sorry for the misunderstanding what kind of fish would you catch in the nets?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

Fshnfreak - So whats it gonna take to give up your "secret" spot to me? I'm in tiffin every weekday..... I have a "secret" hand tied dusky (or dookie if you prefer ) craw pattern that is killer on a 1/16 or 1/18 jig........ I can make ya a dozen. 

Bassmaniac & Yonderfishin - Thanks for reminding me of the trout, Bucyrus has a stocker lake. Do you know if you can catch those after dark? With 2 youngsters at home, usually the best/easiest time to go fishing is after a 8:30 bedtime.  Would you still use spinners or small minnies or something else? Thanks.

TexFish - I hope you are still in OH during spring, I think I remember you said you may be shipped out at some point. You can find the fish ALOT easier during spring! I have had days catching 10-15 crappie all over 10" in under an hour. If you find spawning beds, it WILL BE a fish nearly EVERY cast.  The bluegill will eat damn near anything they see go by them. For me....... the late fall and winter are tough, I pray for spring, but still keep fishing and hope to catch a few here & there!!!!!!!  You can get a few cats through the ice on bellevue #5 for sure.........


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

so bellevue freezes over pretty good huh? thats good to know. ive never been ice fishing that seems like a nice sized res for me to practice before i head out with the big dogs in lake erie. 

well they said we're shipping out in the summer of 2011 so ill have a few spring's here before i leave. yeah i cant wait, i havent been here in the spring but im already ready for the walleye run and everything else because according to everybody that fishes and you guys, the spring is where its at. Wow, a fish every cast? thats awesome! i cant wait for the spring. 

i still hit up luna pier every night and people are killing the walleyes out there. its good from 4-9 then it seems to die down and huge waves come in.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

theguy said:


> Im just thinking freshwater..sorry for the misunderstanding what kind of fish would you catch in the nets?


lol, its cool and i understand. yeah its not such a big deal when you cast out and keep everything you catch in the ocean since its the ocean and there's more fish where that came from and i can see how casting out in findlay res would kind of be a problem. well, down there its mostly grouper, croaker, red drum, snapper and my personal favorite blue crab but i have a cage setup for that.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

texasfisherman said:


> so bellevue freezes over pretty good huh?


Man... don't quote me there!!!!!! Yeah, it freezes over, but as the saying goes, no ice is good ice. It takes a while to get that figured out... clear ice or bubble ice. If I think I'm heading over there in the winter, I'll let you know. I'm a chicken when it comes to the ice and wait till it's good and thick.  I do have 4 tip-ups now and we can each use 2 poles also, so that ups the odds.

I also said "fish in the spring on NEARLY every cast," but you have to figure out where the fish are spawning at first.  As for the walleye run, be prepared for the crowd of other people.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Bassmaniac & Yonderfishin - Thanks for reminding me of the trout, Bucyrus has a stocker lake. Do you know if you can catch those after dark? With 2 youngsters at home, usually the best/easiest time to go fishing is after a 8:30 bedtime.  Would you still use spinners or small minnies or something else?


You can catch trout at night normally , but the catch is that the body of water they are in has to be open at night , many places arent. Spinners still work at night but not always. They will probably be in shallow water at night. Minnows or even nitecrawlers work ok after dark , basically you have to just try it and see what works at your location. The very BEST time for trout is just as the sun is going down or coming up.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

i guess everyone is getting skunked. no reports of anything anywhere. assuming you guys are waiting for the ice, im just waiting for the spring.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i second that notion I HATE ICE FISHING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fshnfreak said:


> i second that notion I HATE ICE FISHING!!!!!!!!!!


Good! then you wont be taking my spot ! 

Ice fishing gets me out of the house during the cold days of winter and I get some much needed exercise. Even if I dont end up catching anything I usually enjoy the adventure of it , testing myself against the elements and the ongoing drive to refine skills and technique without spending a lot of money. I guess its not for everybody but a good time can be had out on the ice for those who venture out. Since the cold weather will be around for a while , might as well get out there and try to enjoy some of the things you can only do in the cold.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

> Good! then you wont be taking my spot !


lol One thing about ice fishing is usually you don't have to worry too much about spots. People can't cast over your line. However, there's nothing worse than going fishing and seeing 10 shanties in one tiny area you may want to fish.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

whats a good spot for ice fishing in toledo or is it just way better in michigan?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

westtoledofisherman said:


> whats a good spot for ice fishing in toledo or is it just way better in michigan?


Toledo doesn't really have any good ice spots, unless you have access to a local pond or neighborhood lake.

And yes, Michigan is that much better. YOu can get on the ice much earlier, and there are so many options to choose from, both in bodies of water as well as species to target. If you are willing to drive 1 or 2 hours, the sky is the limit.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah i figured. i never been ice fishing before but common sense just told me michigan might just be better. so where exactly would i go? i mean, i know about lake st. clair, erie, detroit river, etc but like is there a more specific area? i dont just want to like pull over on the side of the road and just start to walk onto the ice or something. i would like to be around other people in case i flop in the water, lol.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

All I know is that I just ate the last of my Harrison Lake Crappie and yeah they were quite tasty!!Now all I have to add is COME ON SPRING!!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> yeah i figured. i never been ice fishing before but common sense just told me michigan might just be better. so where exactly would i go? i mean, i know about lake st. clair, erie, detroit river, etc but like is there a more specific area? i dont just want to like pull over on the side of the road and just start to walk onto the ice or something. i would like to be around other people in case i flop in the water, lol.


There is a large arc of inland lakes that stretches all the way from Detroit to Indianapolis. From Toledo, it starts about an hour north, along US 12, I 94, and I 96. Numerous state game and recreation areas provide easy access to (probably) 100+ lakes. Ice fishing is a major activity on many of them, with pike, bluegills, and perch making up much of the catch. Local bait stores, scattered all across the area, can provide more specific information. Ice fishing starts early there, so you might want to start checking soon.

Jim


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

There were guys out on the ice last week a bit north of Ann Arbor. 3 inches (they are crazy).

Look for lakes in the Irish hills area. Tons of lakes there. Also, gander, cabelas, and BPS sell a book for southeast michigan that has rough topo maps and descriptions of many lakes in the region. I would suggest getting that book to find out what lakes hold the type of fish you would like to target.


----------

